# Diablo 2 Startup error?



## ip00nursp00n (Mar 2, 2006)

:down: im getting this error, where i start up the game and all i get is a black screen with a small white rectangle in the corner. 

This is my computer stuff
Windows XP
512 MB RAM
Intel Celeron CPU 2.40 GHZ
Direct X 9
NVIDIA Geforce 6200

i think thats what i need to say im not sure


----------



## ZEUS_GB (Jan 5, 2006)

Hi,

Do you have the patch installed? Download it from http://www.blizzard.com/support/?id=mdt0387p
Do you have the latest drivers installed?


----------



## ip00nursp00n (Mar 2, 2006)

ty man  im so happy IT WORKS!!


----------



## ZEUS_GB (Jan 5, 2006)

What actually fixed it?


----------



## ip00nursp00n (Mar 2, 2006)

umm i did both bit i think the updates did it


----------

